# Fly Repellent



## crackerjackjack (May 15, 2008)

I have purchased two different kind of fly repellent sprays. Neither one works. They both say that they are good for 14 days, one day is all that I see they are good for. What does everyone use?


----------



## Emily's mom (May 15, 2008)

You beat me, I was going to ask the same sort of question...

We use Bronco.

Not sure it really works but we go through a pile of it. We put it on a couple times a day.

My question is any home remedies?

I can spray the horse and Max all day and they just stand there, but Emily is another matter she just has to get a sniff of it and she is off and running.

When we had a dog we used to tie a dryer sheet around her collar, so I tried it on Emily, not sure if it works but I can rub it all over her and she doesn't mind.

The horse and Max do not mind their bug masks, but put one on Emily and Max thinks it is a handle and he has to constantly hang on to it, and pull it off, plus the donkey ones do not have ears. I'm thinking that I may spend the weekend and try to put ears on them....it would be quicker than ordering new ones from heavens knows where.


----------



## Jill (May 16, 2008)

Check out the feed store for concentrated LIVESTOCK flyspray. Read the back and be sure it lists that it's okay for horses. It will cost 1/10th as much for the same stuff if it comes with a picture of a cow vs. a picture of a horse



I have that kind for routine use here and one 32ounce highly concentrated bottle lasts me a couple years. For shows, I have the fancier / smells nicer stuff but can't say it really works any better than this inexpensive livestock stuff I have



It gets mixed something like 1 part to 30.


----------



## ~Karen~ (May 16, 2008)

Wish I were at home to see what brand it is that Ijust purchased. It is oil based and is safe for all horses, foals and all gestations o a mare. It says it lasts for up to 1 month. Being oil based, it won't come off from sweat or rain.

Wish I could tell you how good it works, but the day after applying it, rains sat in and we've not had any fly problems due to it.

When I find out , if it works well, I will post the name if you like.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 18, 2008)

Jill, is right..the concentrated fly control that is sold at most feed supply stoores works about the best. I am done in the barn for the night but I will look tomorrow what the name is on ours. We use it for the arabians, minis, donkeys goats and the cattle. I cant really say it works any better then most of the expensive brands...which in my honest opinion dont work all that great either, but it does at least keep the flies away for awhile, and the cost is very reasonable, compared to the expensive stuff. Bronco dont work worth a crap, you might as well just spray them with plain water. I have never seen it work for more then a few hours. Avon Skin so soft is suppose to work so good too..I dont think that works either. As for home remedies, the best I have seen is Dawn dish soap (the original blue )cider vinegar and water, just mix equal parts of it and shake good , put in a sprayer bottle and spray, for a homemade horse wipe (for like the ear area etc) mix equal parts of peppermint mouthwash and baby oil, and wipe it on. These homemade ones wont last real long either, but they work just about as good as some of the commercial wipes or sprays. Dont you just hate fly season??

Corinne


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (May 19, 2008)

around here we found that Pyranha works best. bright yellow can or label on bottle.


----------



## GlacierRidge (May 19, 2008)

In my opinion Bronco is cheap for a reason, it doesn't work! I used it....but just didn't do anything! I second Pyhrana....that's what I use. Not cheap stuff, but worth it to me if it works! Don't remember the name of it (Swat?) but I use the clear (they have pink too) cream/ointment for their ears and legs, where the gnats seem to "bug" 'em the most. Works great!

Angie


----------



## ~Karen~ (May 20, 2008)

ha, ha, ha... I looked at the name on what I had bought Sunday. It is just simply called Horse and Pony Spray.

It seemed to still be working yesterday (could have been due to the winds we were having though instead?). It was not expensive and it really gives a sheen to the horses the oil in it I am sure). One of my horses LOVES the smell, she got her nose oiled down really well! LOL.

I'll keep watching to see how well it is doing.

If it doesn't work all that well, I think I will try that Parahna brand you all are mentioning. The store assistant pointed it out to me as well, but I was reluctant, and went with oil base.

I am glad now that I didn't get the Bronco brand (it was on sale.... now I know why!), but I almost chose that one to try. It's label almost had me sold.


----------



## Emily's mom (May 20, 2008)

I guess that is why my kids are so "bugged" i'm using the wrong fly stuff...

but all they sell around here is bronco. Guess I need to get out of town more!!

Keep the different kinds coming if I ever get somewhere, I'll have an idea of what to look for.


----------



## ~Karen~ (May 21, 2008)

I was talking to the people I got our 2 QH's from (they came out to replace a thrown shoe) and we were discussing fly repellent.

She said they use watered down blue dawn dish detergent when they go out on rides and to the shows. Said it works really well, but since they have automatic sprayers in their barn/stalls, they didn't know how long the detergent lasted. I asked about adding the vinager to the mix and they said they never tried that before.

Yesterday, I saw houseflies on the legs of my horses. So I am guessing that the horse and pony spray isn't as good as I had hoped. I am going to try shaking the spray up more next time, maybe I didn't shake well enough??

For those of you who are using Bronco.... I wonder if you could add some blue Dawn dish detergent and get good effects?


----------



## litteangels (May 21, 2008)

I used horse & pony last year and all of my horses ended up with welts all over them so a warning. If it only happened to one of them I would of never thought about it but it happened to all five of them.

I use Tritec in the gray bottle have been using it for a couple of years. I tried the horse and pony because it was cheaper but ened up right back to Tritec. If it doesn't rain it last at least 7-14 days. I buy it on line most of the time.


----------



## ~Karen~ (May 21, 2008)

((Thanks for that info. So far I haven't seen any welts. I've applied it twice. But it says not to go against the lay of the hair and don't saturate. So My guess with that is it may be too strong for their skin. The bottle says to keep it away from wind draft that can get into aquatic water, so I am guessing it is quite strong. I also have been spraying a cloth and wiping it on in the same direction as the hair lays instead of spraing directly in order to help assure that I don't accidently get any in the eyes. I hate to think that I could possibly cause welts though. Since I have it, I may continue to use it as long as I don't see any problems, but will be keeping it away from thin hair areas, and use something different for that. ))


----------

